# Whats Nicer?



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

Hey, 
I was just wondering if the 200SX is better than the Sentra. I have a 200 SX SE 97 and when i see people around here with Sentras they look cheap. The red on the back between the brake lights makes me want to throw up. Also, I have noticed that a lot of 200 SX's around here look really cheesy b/c of the color of paint it has. That stock green is the worst, it looks like a damn geo metro. and that red.... forget about it
the nicest ones are BLACK, SILVER, WHITE


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

You make both of them sound like sh*t, but the sentra looks better because that's what I have


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

B13 = better than  .


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

B13 = Teh Bets!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2002)

I honestly dont go much on either... although I'd lean toward to 200SX if I had to choose. 

I much prefer an R33 Skyline...


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2002)

most of the nissans are lame! skylines yes! but for a real car get a 2000 toyota supra! thats power my good people! maybe you should put your hand in that pocket a bit deeper and buy some real performance! cheers!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

nobby said:


> *most of the nissans are lame! skylines yes! but for a real car get a 2000 toyota supra! thats power my good people! maybe you should put your hand in that pocket a bit deeper and buy some real performance! cheers! *


Maybe you should stop talking about shit you don't know about. Real performance doesn't necessarily cost much money. Spend well under 20K for a used LS1 powered domestic and a few extra thousand on go fast goodies, and the supra is left in the dust for $30k less.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

I'll agree there. 

Nobby knows what he is talking about though, it just doesnt seem like it. He drives a Black MKIV Supra, very nice and clean car with plenty of power. He's one of the best mechanics in the city, with plenty of years of experience. I have 2 cars, a 96 R33 GTS-t, and a supercharged '00 Mitsubishi Magna 3.5L V6. He has assisted me in the building and modifications of both of these cars. His car is highly modified. 

Real performance will always cost money, and you know it.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Sonic said:


> *Real performance will always cost money, and you know it. *


That's obvious ...of course it should also be obvious that not everyone is as fortunate as you guys, and we have to settle with what we have, at least for the time being


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

Its not about being fortunate, its about working very hard and selecting the right career path. 
The only reason I have 2 nice cars, is the fact that I have worked flat out for 4 years in the Australian Navy, and now have a great job. Thats not being fortunate, my friend. Thats persistance.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

well sonic is right my good friend! money is performance and perfomance leads to money! wivout both you have nothing! we have worked like nothing else to generate these kinda cars! So when im told I know nothing bout cars then we will see who knows more! on the drag strip! then we will see you wishing that you had a toyota supra! And finally if you have as much knowledge that sonic and I have then you shall tell me wat I know and dont know! later!


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Sorry I wasn't clear. Remember I did say "for the time being." I was emplying that at the present moment(at least I) cannot afford a better car, simply because I'm a full time college student with very little income. So... at the present moment you are fortunate because you've already past the moment I'm at and you can enjoy yourself while I have to settle for the car I have until I can afford something better(in a few years).


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

Well who are you to complain about being unfortunate when you have chosen to be in college? Honestly.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I wasn't complaining, I was just trying to put things into perspective.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

Selection of words is vital


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Supra's are by no means the be all end all of performance automobiles. Refer to my previous example. I guarentee that for about a quarter of the the original cost of your car it would be possible to build a Mustang 5.0 or a GM/Chevy LS1 that would spank it every time on the strip.


----------



## NOHC_Ownz_Jooz (Jun 18, 2002)

Let's see if I have this perfectly clear. 
1. The Knob has money.
2. If the Knob throws enough money @ a car, it will go faster.
3. Buy a 20-30 thousand dollar car, throw another boatload of money at it, and do 12's?
4. The Supra is the end all of performance cars, right?

Shit, you sold me. Where do i sign up?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

Oh, we have an apprentice genius.

You have driven a Supra, yes? You own a Supra, yes? You have modified a Supra, yes? I dont think so.

He didnt say the Supra was the end all of performance cars. 
Perhaps you should read this thread and take in the basic message. 


Here.


----------



## NOHC_Ownz_Jooz (Jun 18, 2002)

> I assault people for behaviour like that I have a temper the size of a bee's knob.


Referring to people who try to tell you that Car X is better than Car y, which you own.

Assault? that seems a little over the top, don't you think? Have you ever gotten arrested at a race for something other than racing? For beating teh shit out of someone that said "For a few thousand more you could have gotten the X instead of the Y" There's no difference in that kind of person and "Hey you should have just bought a McLaren F1"



> Nothing wrong with Nissans... Skylines are fine produce, as you know.


Skyline=Apples & oranges? what the fuck are you doing comparing one of the coolest cars ever made(from a technological standpoint) to fucking produce? 



> hahahahahah... this person is worried bout spending a little bit of k?? well well! he would be worried to see his hospital bill if that was me talking to him! that is scum that know fa! in future if you run into people like that! say to buy a supra you have to get off ur fatass and work ur butt off! beacause 9 times outta 10 these kinda people are fatass's that own nissans! cheers


Ok, another person condoning assault & battery as well as doing the exact same thing that was the cause of the original post.
That was * EXTREMELY* helpful, thank you very much for clearing that up.

to answer your comments on the Nissan board.
1. Supra? what's that? Is it new?  I have driven several Supras
2. No, I do not own a Supra, as you can see by the little box to the upper left of this text as you read it, it says "POS Domestic". My living in the USA would negate my owning a Supra as the Supra isn't obviously a POS, nor domestic to me.
3. I have driven a 95 TT with an HKS single turbo conversion.



> we will see who knows more! on the drag strip! then we will see you wishing that you had a toyota supra!


By nobby, obviously in love with something about a Supra



> most of the nissans are lame! skylines yes! but for a real car get a 2000 toyota supra! thats power my good people!


If that's not a fucking fanboy, I don't know what is.
Next, You, Sonic.


> Real performance will always cost money, and you know it.


Real money, as opposed to imaginary money?


> car: 96 R33 GTS-T (Sonic's Car according to the profile)





> I honestly dont go much on either... although I'd lean toward to 200SX if I had to choose.


You're driving around in a 96 Skyline, just about every ricer's wet dream, and you prefer 200SX's ? That's kind of like fucking a Playboy centerfold, and telling your friends it was good, but you'd rather fuck this








Get over yourself. You can't fuck with an SvA reg. Bish, Yuo been 0wN3d.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

Your mother would be ashamed if she knew you posted her picture on these forums for all to see.

I said that behaviour, not his comments directly. 

If you happened to realise, produce is plural for product. The Skyline is a product of Nissan.

I am not a fanboy, I appreciate all makes and models of vehicles.

And, yes, I am talking about real money, you know the stuff that you EARN when you WORK. Oh, you wouldnt know... sorry.

I made that comment about the 200SX, because it was one of the options given as opposed to Sentra. I didnt say I preferred 200SX's over Skylines. 

Read between the lines before you make such ridiculous comments. 

Oh, and if you know so much about driving Supra's, you should know better. They are a fantastic vehicle with lots of potential. Personally, I wouldnt buy one, because I have a great car. 

So, in reply to your post I am going to offer you some crucial advice.









Cheers.


----------



## NOHC_Ownz_Jooz (Jun 18, 2002)

Bwaa haa haaa. "Your mom is..." is that the best you can come up with? Bish, find the nearest set of railroad tracks, lay your head on one of them, and wait for the next train. It's idiots like you who contaminate the gene pool by pissing in it.

You're the one asking the dumb questions here. "Do you own a Supra"...Jeesus Fucking Mary of God Christ. How fucking dense can you be?

you said you * assault * people for comments like that. What the fuck else could you have meant?



> And, yes, I am talking about real money, you know the stuff that you EARN when you WORK. Oh, you wouldnt know... sorry.


more of this Wahh wahhh bashing attempts. Bish, you don't know me, you never met me & I appreciate the really informative analogy. TYVM.

I never said that the MkIV was a POS. I respect it for what it is, a fast, good handling big car, that is too luxurious for it's own good.

The fanboy comment was directed at the Knob. 

I'm not going to sink to your childish level and say things about your family, or friends like that. If * YOU * read between the lines, you'd see that my reply was direct & to the point of some of the most fucktarded, one sided & anally retentive constant stream of utter bullshit I have ever read.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm not going to bother constructing a decent reply, on the grounds that you are only going to press forward with your arrogant and insecure attitude. I have no time for someone who thinks they Know-It-All. As you may have read in previous posts.



> Bish, you don't know me, you never met me & I appreciate the really informative analogy. TYVM.


I'd rather keep it that way, glad you enjoyed the analogy, might make some sense when you come back down from your self-inflicted shit-stirring high. 

And yes, I am going to say....


----------



## NOHC_Ownz_Jooz (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm insecure? I'm not the one who started in like an 8 year old, calling * YOUR * mom names. 

God Dayum, that was original. Did yuo come up with it yourself?
If yuo did, which I'm sure a bad pornstar 'chop of Erik Estrada would be right up your alley, I am utterly fucking amazed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

Funny, I didnt even know who that chap was. Obviously you have too much time, or have no life. Sorry bud, I'll leave you, and Eric alone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)




----------



## NOHC_Ownz_Jooz (Jun 18, 2002)

He's from an older TV show here in America, "Chips", about the California Highway Patrol. The show was full of "staged" (and when I say staged, I mean really horribly staged) car stunts, chases, bad acting, 70's style hair...

Alright...I'll drop it if you do. Peace?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

Done. Good discussion.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

We are getting off the subject hey doods! Unfortunatly for you your in college no ones fault! and we often get people like this talking to us! Because of one vital aspect! "Jealousy" and to put things into perscetive we are something to be leaus of sonic and myself!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

You speak the truth, my brother.


----------



## NOHC_Ownz_Jooz (Jun 18, 2002)

Bwahha haaa haaa, where did you find that "everyone else thinks you're a cunt" pic?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

It just fell out of Photoshop 6


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

im gunna go straight down the line! ur a complete and utter fuckhead! and personally I wouldnt waste my time coming up wiv personal shit to try and confuse us anymore than wat you have been! your a lame excuse and ur dad should be ashamed of not squirting you up against the wall! ok cya fuckhead


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

Intelligence rocks.


----------



## NOHC_Ownz_Jooz (Jun 18, 2002)

So does Grammar & Spelling.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I guess that SvA punctuation troll is on the move huh? Damn newbs always make themselves look soo fucking dumb.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

nobby said:


> *im gunna go straight down the line! ur a complete and utter fuckhead! and personally I wouldnt waste my time coming up wiv personal shit to try and confuse us anymore than wat you have been! your a lame excuse and ur dad should be ashamed of not squirting you up against the wall! ok cya fuckhead
> *


Nobby, I will agree that the Supra is a totally bad-ass car. I would love to have one. And I'll admit that I don't know a helluva lot about them. But, why are you here insulting the Nissans if you drive a Toyota? The Skyline is a more beautiful work of art than a Supra--and I know that you said that the Skyline is basically the only Nissan that doesn't suck. So, if you think that most Nissans suck, why are you here? This is NISSANFORUMS.COM, not ALLNISSANSEXCEPTSKYLINESSUCK.COM.

If you have real advice to give, please stay. But if you're here just to insult most of us, please be quiet or leave. I don't want to be rude--I'm sure you know a lot about cars and have some great knowledge to share with us, but I don't believe that your Supra knowledge and your smart-ass remarks are helping our Nissan community much.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

NOHC - 
Even sometime I fail in the grammar and spelling department. Unintentionally of course 

Adam - 
Yeah, I know... he's also new to the concept of discussion forums. Give him a break.

96SEChick - 
Couldn'tve said it better myself, other than the leave part. Nobby is an intelligent bloke in person. Just give him time to adjust to these forums and he will more than likely develop an interesting opinion. Thanks. 

I think some advice for all participants in this forums, so as it doesnt get out of hand any further.


----------

